# Pleco and melafix?



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a cichlid tank that has/had 1 pleco in it. Not sure what happened but its on it back breathing shallow. I put melafix into the tank for another fish that had some white spots. 

Could it be the mexafix that did this or do i need to look at other things. This is the tank that i am having problems with brown algea did 2 50% water changes last week and cleaned one of the filter.s


Help Don't want to loose all the fish in the tank. Not sure what I should be doing.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I heard cichlids could flip a pleco on its back and attack them that way. I would take him out till he recovers.

Hope other cichlid experts here could help and good luck.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Not to sure about the effects of melafix with plecos, but it could just be a reaction to changing water parameters with your water changes?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I've used melafix with my plecos with no issues. It's not a harsh med, so it definitely should not cause this result.

Have you checked your water parameters - PH/GH/KH/ammonia etc? My experience with brown algae is that it likes poor water quality. Do the white spots look like ich? If so, melafix won't help. Ich can attack the gills, which would cause the heavy breathing, but an ammonia spike will do the same thing.

It sounds more like he's been attacked or that there's a cycle bump going on, but I would pull him right out and QT him, and do daily water changes for a while (making sure that you're matching the PH with the new water).


----------



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

he has been taken out and put into another tank. has very little movement right now.


----------



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

pleco seemed very weak. was just floating on it back. 

I had another baby red empress that jumped out of the tank and then i saw part of another fish that was eaten. Fish disease and death stresses me out. Especially when I don't know what is happening.


Ammonia was not present..will test for levels of nitrates and nitrites tomorrow.


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

I'm not sure about plecos, but I've found that melafix is absolutely horrible for barbs. I had cherries, densisoni, and tri-color barbs, and each of them died except one. 

They weren't quite on their backs, but swimming funny for sure, and gasping for air. I mentioned this to the fish store I frequent, and ever since I brought it up, they've heard more and more reports on it.

So truthfully, I can't say what's going on with your pleco, although I have half a bottle of melafix I'm willing to throw out just to avoid another disaster.


Best of luck to you and your fish.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I believe Melafix takes a toll on the oxygen levels in your tank, you should put an airstone in it to add oxygen whenever you are treating with melafix.


----------



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

She is gone. I guess I can dissect her in my biology class.


----------

